# Nail too close to sidewall?



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

What say you? Is this nail/screw too close to the sidewall to plug/patch? (See image) One shop said yes. Bummed about the prospect of buying two new tires for the Cruze....

If I get two new tires, I was thinking of getting the V-rated Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires I see on Tire Rack, rather than the more expensive (?) H-rated OEM. Thoughts? In fact, I see what looks like two identical V-rated offerings. See the screenshot of what I'm looking at on the Tire Rack website. The top two selections are the two "different" V-rated selections....


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive patched tires closer to the sidewall. That'll be fine to patch. Coming from a Chevy technician.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you can find a shop to do it, I'd say it's fine as well. This is what I'd do at least since that tire still look like it has life.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, tons of tread left. 33K miles on car; seems like the tires have over half the tread left.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My rule of thumb is if the nail/screw is a inch away from sidewall its not a good idea but ill think you should be fine.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

you are good to go , make sure to get the plug


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I say its good


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I've plugged many a tire over the past half million miles during the last 15 years with a cheap plug kit bought at any auto parts store, and never had a problem. 

Plug it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Like everyone else has said your good to go.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks CruzeMob, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont see that as being a problem either. I've plugged on the very line of the tire and the sidewall and its held just fine. I think your well in the safety area to patch from the inside.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

You must have gone to a Discount tire store. I know they are getting very liberal about where the identify the sidewall on a car tire. I'm sure it has a lot to do with liability related issues now days and from a business perspective I guess who can blame them. I'd find one of those places that you see reselling used tires and I bet you they won't have any problem putting one of those plug patches in it and rebalancing it for you. I'd just be sure and listen as you are driving and inspect the tire for a few weeks. If you start to hear or feel weird rotational noise or vibration coming from that corner of the car then it could be an issue where the tread is separating due to internal damage and I would definitely get the tire replaced at that point. The last vehicle I had was patched about a half dozen times on each tire by the previous owner and the only reason they would not fix one of them at one point was because they would have had to put a patch on top of a patch and i finally broke down and bought a set of tires for it. I am not going to miss having 20 inch truck tires when it comes time to do tires on my Cruze though, lol.


----------

